

Amazon SES Bounce Retrieval API - grep
http://bouncely.com/docs/bounces-api

======
dominis
Kudos, I've started the same project a few months ago, but I had no time to
finish. The only question is what are you going to do if amazon integrates the
bounce handling into the ses api?

~~~
grep
The Bounce API will become only a little part of Bouncely. There's many more
things that amazon doesn't do (usually) that I want to integrate.

